# To Our Guests on this Site



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Tonight when I logged in there were 33 guests on the Site, I would personally Like to invite you to become Members on the site.

There are a lot of Great Folks on the Site and a Wealth of Information Here if you may even Think You would like to Predator hunt or just hang out and talk to a Great bunch of Folks Feel Free to sign up We Would Love to Have You're Company and Opinion too!

If you sign up you can Join the Conversations! We can all get to know you and you can get to know more about us!

God Bless!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well said !! I have also noticed a lot of people use the PM ,but never see them post or add to post


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

prairiewolf said:


> Well said !! I have also noticed a lot of people use the PM ,but never see them post or add to post


I have seen this before on other sites. What these people will do, is join a website like this one, invite their friends. They don't give 2 sh*ts about what the site is about, they use the sight for messaging for illegal activities. Alot of sites will kick or ban people if they do not contribute. Why this one doesn't, I have no idea For all we know, they are anti hunting people gathering information. I brought this issue up with Admin longtime ago. Nothing ever happened....

...it's kinda like an unsecured border......


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I guess we will have to take people at face value Mo Mo, I would like it if there was more activity on here like the old days but we also need to protect the integrity of this site we enjoy so much.

As Long as folks come on here and treat it with respect and follow the rules I say Welcome. I don't have anything to do with the site except the friendships I have cultivated with everyone here even though it is a "Cyber" Friendship so to speak I enjoy the Interaction with everyone here.

That being said I think if someone is causing Problems the admin has ways to deal with it!

Have an Awesome Weekend Everyone!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I am curious as to the sudden influx of PM ers
and for those who have asked me about them, I'm sorry I have no answers for you. I will say that I recently brought the subject up to admin and am waiting to see if they can shed some light on the subject. We have had the occasional lurker and many who join and don't come back but lately we seem to have dozens every day.


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Mo Mo said:


> I have seen this before on other sites. What these people will do, is join a website like this one, invite their friends. They don't give 2 sh*ts about what the site is about, they use the sight for messaging for illegal activities. Alot of sites will kick or ban people if they do not contribute. Why this one doesn't, I have no idea For all we know, they are anti hunting people gathering information. I brought this issue up with Admin longtime ago. Nothing ever happened....
> 
> ...it's kinda like an unsecured border......


I belong to another forum, Alaska outdoors forum, that only allows PM's after they've posted 15 times or purchased a supporting membership for $35.

Just a thought.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

akiceman25 said:


> I belong to another forum, Alaska outdoors forum, that only allows PM's after they've posted 15 times or purchased a supporting membership for $35.
> 
> Just a thought.


I say that PT should follow this kind of thought.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Today there was a time when there was 19 members on the site. I was on and decided to look at the members that were on. No they weren't guests, but members. I was the only one who had more than zero posts. And every single other member on was using the PM's. Tell me that something isn't fishy........

Either the owners of the site don't know or care, or the admin doesn't care or they are in on it. I like this forum, but with all of the anti hunting B.S. going on in the world, the last thing the hunting community needs is one of these no-post members that haven't contributed anything to the site relaying information to some bleeding heart peta organization.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've raised this issue with the admin/ owners. They are looking into it.

I doubt the antis are getting anything here. They ont need to read our stuff. They just make it up as they go.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Thats prolly a good Idea YD!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

14 "members" on the site.....13 are having a personal messenger circle jerk......it's almost as if we need to change the name of the website to PTmatch(dot)com......meet interesting single predator hunters near you.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LMAO !!!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Mo Mo said:


> 14 "members" on the site.....13 are having a personal messenger circle jerk......it's almost as if we need to change the name of the website to PTmatch(dot)com......meet interesting single predator hunters near you.


 :smiley-confused005: Not me .. Im a multi predator hunter ..LOL .


----------

